# Sign making router bits for cnc



## RICHARD BATES (Mar 20, 2010)

New to CNC routing and would like suggestions as to list of bits for sign making. Will be doing V carving and machining large areas to create raised lettering. What would be the best bit for creating the smoothest finish on the flat bottom milled area? Is there any information out there relative to speeds and feeds for the various bits and materials?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Richard.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Richard,

You may well get an answer here but your odds will skyrocket if you post this in the CNC routing forum as "feed rates" to us hand-held users is "slow" or "fast".


----------

